# Problems anyone with paintcracks?



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi 
i´m havin some cracks in my 481SL where the tubes get togehter.
Anyone else had this problem?

psi_co


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

I've never had any problems like that with my frame. I've had it a year now. Check with your local dealer or Look themselves to see what you can do. It might be broken. Your frame warranty may cover you for a replacement. I think it is 5 years for structural and 1 year for paint job. Good luck.

SB


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I read somewhere, I think it was the Look website, that it isn't normal for it to happen but it can possibly happen. They were saying it doesn't effect the structural rigidity of the bike. You might have your hands full on a warranty.


----------



## Shan (Aug 27, 2004)

The FAQ section of the LOOK web site (http://www.lookcycle.com) has the following:

:: A fissure appeared on my 381i frame.
Despite the great care taken for the product making and finish, some light fissures can appear at the junction between the joins and the tubes. These ones only concern the finish sheets (paint or varnish) and are not revealing a performance reduction of our frames.

The link is from the "Interaction" category. My 381i does have this fissure, and it appears to be "normal" as explained above. I will keep a close eye on it anyway.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

psi_co said:


> Hi
> i�m havin some cracks in my 481SL where the tubes get togehter.
> Anyone else had this problem?
> 
> psi_co


My 481sl is in the process of being replaced under warranty because of this. I had the frame for 5 months, its got about 2000 miles on it and 6 races.

Jim


----------



## boonen (Mar 24, 2005)

A friend of mine broke 2 486 frames in the past couple of months. They cracked where the headtube and the downtube meet and it got replaced for warrenty. This just shouldn't happen with frames this expensive!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I was cleaning my 481 this weekend and noticed the fissure on the seattube-BB junction. I am not sure it is worth the hassle to go through a warranty though.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

spookyload said:


> I was cleaning my 481 this weekend and noticed the fissure on the seattube-BB junction. I am not sure it is worth the hassle to go through a warranty though.


Thats the same spot as where mine had problems. I live near veltec and took the frame to them. The folks there are VERY nice and I dropped the frame off, and had a new one the next day. You have to take everything apart obviously.. I got the 585(for an upgrade charge)they would swap for a 481, or 555 for no charge.. 

cheers-
Jim


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Where is veltec. Is sandcity anywhere near Monterey? I will be in Monterey for a familly reunion in late June. Maybe worth a shot that way. How much was the upcharge for the 585? Would you mind PM me the price difference. I would love to dump this turkey of a seat binder bolt once and for all. I am afraid to take the post out for fear of damaging it when I reinstall it.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Where is veltec. Is sandcity anywhere near Monterey? I will be in Monterey for a familly reunion in late June. Maybe worth a shot that way. How much was the upcharge for the 585? Would you mind PM me the price difference. I would love to dump this turkey of a seat binder bolt once and for all. I am afraid to take the post out for fear of damaging it when I reinstall it.


Sand City is just north of monterey. The price I paid was the difference between the 2 retail costs. So $300. Plus you need a seat post and a 31.8 front der. I had a 57 481sl and got a 55(large) 585. I havent built it yet..I got the full carbon selcof post.. pretty nice post, fiddly to get it put together however.. but once together it looks reasonable to adjust without taking things apart. I had hoped to race the mt.hamilton race next weekend but Im not sure Im going to have all my parts together to race.. oh well.

later.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I broke down and called Veltec. Once again, Patrick was more than helpful in getting things sorted out. The crack in my BB area worked its way all the way around the seat tube. He upgraded my 481SL to a red/black 585. If for no other reason than customer service, I will ride Look frames forever.

On a side note, I love the seatpost that is in my 481, and since the 585 doesn't come with one, is the seat collar the type that will be OK with a shim to use my 25.0 post in the new 27.2 frame? I am keeping an eagle eye on ebay for the red/silver 486 SE version of the ergopost.


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

spookyload said:


> On a side note, I love the seatpost that is in my 481, and since the 585 doesn't come with one, is the seat collar the type that will be OK with a shim to use my 25.0 post in the new 27.2 frame? I am keeping an eagle eye on ebay for the red/silver 486 SE version of the ergopost.


You can use a shim with your old 25.0 post on your new 585. I did. No problems with it at all. Check your old post for any signs of cracking around the point where it was clamped on your 481 with that crappy wedge bolt. Mine developed a crack and eventually broke at that point.  (Nothing to do with the shim. The crack was further up the post as I have more post showing on the 585). Enjoy your 585.

SB


----------

